# What Resolution are you running?



## Chris (Jun 1, 2005)

Title says it all. Making sure I format stuff for the most common resolutions.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2005)

1280x1024 here. 
Anything less would be uncivilized!


----------



## Vince (Jun 1, 2005)

100 pieces of dirt by 80 pieces of dirt. F'n-A I need an upgrade.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2005)

"Got a flat screen monitor 40 inches wide, i believe yours says Etch-a-Sketch on the side" ~ Weird Al


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 1, 2005)

1024x768


----------



## jski7 (Jun 1, 2005)

Same here , 1024x768 .


----------



## Donnie (Jun 1, 2005)

1024x768 here.


----------



## Vince (Jun 2, 2005)

to be honest, I usually use 1280x1024 at home (21 inch monitor), but at work they have us at 640x480. yuck.


----------

